# 13+1 ultrasound gender guesses?



## shellideaks

This is my ultrasound from yesterday, not sure if there is a nub visible but guesses would be appreciated. We're going to get a gender scan at 16 weeks although we'll be happy with either gender. Just impatient to know :haha:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150312_094843_zps1zrsvnld.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

My first feeling is girl when I see the pic. Nothing to base it on :)


----------



## shellideaks

I've been thinking girl all along but when I saw baby, it reminded me a lot of DS2's ultrasound so now I think I'm wrong lol.


----------



## daydream

I feel like I can kind of see a nub but it's angled up so I'll say :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy :blue:


----------



## WantaBelly

I don't see a clear nub. Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## shellideaks

No, it's the only one I got. I'm planning to go for a gender scan in a few weeks though :)


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm guessing boy


----------



## shellideaks

Had a gender scan today and baby is a girl! 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150410_202238_zpsws8umdsh.jpg


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you :D


----------

